# To clean my stove, can I use a normal vacuum cleaner?



## GeHmTS (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all, I have a pellet stove and I'm about to do my first big cleaning.  If I cool down the stove prior to cleaning, can I use a normal vacuum cleaner or should I buy an ash vac?

Thanks in advance
GeHmTS


----------



## titanracer (Nov 29, 2013)

I would buy a ash vacuum. I bought my 1st one today to use for this years cleaning. I have cleaned mine in past years with regular shop vacuum, they will exhaust ash out of a regular shop vacuum and out into the air. Even with a good dry wall bag inside for fine dust, it will still blow some real fine ash out of vacuum. You won't notice to much at first, but after about a month or 2 of doing this, you will start noticing ash dust on lamp table tops and the walls around your stove. Believe me, been there and done that. Not to mention, going thru several vacuum cleaners, burning them up, from the fine ash dust. Would go thru 2 to 3 shop vacuums a year plus the first year of burning pellets, burned up my wifes house vacuum.


----------



## briansol (Nov 29, 2013)

I wouldn't.   You really need a HEPPA filter.  A shop vac with one of those or a purpose ash vac which is metal, and safer, in case there's an ember, is the better way.   And of course, don't be stupid with the vac afterwards--   put it out side away from the house, or otherwise where it won't burn down in case is smolders up


----------



## GeHmTS (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for a quick response.  Which one did you buy?  I have used a normal vacuum a couple of times already for weekly cleaning and I do notice that the ash can be warm.  In fact, I have a central vacuum system, and I don't want to ruin this down the road.  So I'll probably just buy an ash vacuum tomorrow.

Thanks in advance
GeHmTS


----------



## titanracer (Nov 29, 2013)

I did try a HEPPA filter in my shop vac. and still got some blow by ash to a certain extent. You are 200% correct about making sure not to get a hot amber sucked into it. I have never experienced that situation, but hear about fires that have happened that way. I would always take my small shop vac outside and put it in a 33 gal. steel trash can on open back porch, with the steel lid in place. I made damn sure before cleaning that there was NO hot ambers in stove by waiting long enough after shuting down & even touching the ahes to make sure they are cool to the touch, before vacuuming out.


----------



## briansol (Nov 29, 2013)

DEFINITELY do not use a central vac.   You're asking to burn the place down that way.  If you did it already, clean it out TONIGHT and get that outside.

I NEVER vac my stove unless it's been OFF for at least 5 hours.   
I usually shut it down sunday at 7am via thermostat setting.   By the time i get up, have breakfast and so on for the day, it's noon and the stove is ready to be looked at.   

Then, I either dump the vac out into my garden (Which is all dirt right now surrounded by rock walls)  and kick some dirt over it, or i leave it in the metal vac ON the mantle for at least 2 days before removing it from the slate surface.  So if it were to catch fire, its in the place where fire is supposed to be...  on bricks and likely won't cause any damage at all.     

I have a cheata II ash vac similar to
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/360561881312?lpid=82


----------



## GeHmTS (Nov 29, 2013)

I have seen ash vacuums at home depot for $119.00, and I wonder if they are ok.  But I'm getting the feeling here that a cheap ash vac is better than what I have already done so far.

Here's what I plan on picking up tomorrow unless there is a good reason not to from the expert here.  It's described as a 6.6 gallon tank with 2 HP Ash Vacuum.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/US-Stove-6-6-gal-2-HP-Ash-Vacuum-AV15/202815109#.UplenaXAo8M


----------



## briansol (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks the same...  some reviews say the suction is weak, but honestly, so is mine.  it's not like a shop vac.  it's not supposed to be.  Get the tool kit if they have one.   I use the brush on the heat sinks and the 'straw' tool for the flu passages all the time.


----------



## bill-e (Nov 29, 2013)

This is what I bought.  price was right, lots of good reviews.  Metal hose and canister.  two day delivery.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0060EUA32/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## titanracer (Nov 29, 2013)

GeHmTS said:


> I have seen ash vacuums at home depot for $119.00, and I wonder if they are ok.  But I'm getting the feeling here that a cheap ash vac is better than what I have already done so far.
> 
> Here's what I plan on picking up tomorrow unless there is a good reason not to from the expert here.  It's described as a 6.6 gallon tank with 2 HP Ash Vacuum.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/US-Stove-6-6-gal-2-HP-Ash-Vacuum-AV15/202815109#.UplenaXAo8M


 Try a TSC store, they are having a 3 day black friday sale on now for 1 that is $59.99 plus tax till 12/1. It's reglular $99.99 but are marked down $40.00. If they don't have any in stock, they will give you a rain check for one at that cost, when they come back in. Thats the getter, WHEN THEY COME BACK IN TO STOCK.


----------



## GeHmTS (Nov 29, 2013)

titanracer said:


> Try a TSC store ...



What is TSC?  I apologize, I'm a newb and not accustomed to all the acronyms.   I definitely want to check this out out for $59.99, particularly, if I can pick it up tomorrow and it does the job.  I really don't want to spend too much money on one of these.  I will also look for the tool kit as suggested by briansol.


----------



## titanracer (Nov 29, 2013)

GeHmTS said:


> What is TSC?  I apologize, I'm a newb and not accustomed to all the acronyms.   I definitely want to check this out out for $59.99, particularly, if I can pick it up tomorrow and it does the job.  I really don't want to spend too much money on one of these.  I will also look for the tool kit as suggested by briansol.


 Tractor Supply Company store (TSC)


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 29, 2013)

titanracer said:


> Try a TSC store, they are having a 3 day black friday sale on now for 1 that is $59.99 plus tax till 12/1. It's reglular $99.99 but are marked down $40.00. If they don't have any in stock, they will give you a rain check for one at that cost, when they come back in. Thats the getter, WHEN THEY COME BACK IN TO STOCK.




i bought the worst ash vac in the world from tsc. my experience was duplicaqted by at least one other person here.
horrible suction and the motor over heats in almost no time.
i will post a pick. avoid this vac at all costs.

brb.

ok. the brand is hearth country


----------



## titanracer (Nov 29, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> i bought the worst ash vac in the world from tsc. my experience was duplicaqted by at least one other person here.
> horrible suction and the motor over heats in almost no time.
> i will post a pick. avoid this vac at all costs.
> 
> brb.


 I picked one up today @ TSC, if it is truely that bad then I guess I will be disappointed. Haven't got the chance to use it yet but the price seemed right.


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 29, 2013)

if it's the hearth country, take it back before you use it.







seriously. even if the motor didn't overheat and shut down after a short time on, the suction is awful.
mine just sits in the basement. if i had less room i would already have taken it to the dump.
but it's a good bucket i guess. and if i even need a section of hose for something, it's there.


----------



## titanracer (Nov 29, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> if it's the hearth country, take it back before you use it.


It is, LOL! Has to be better than nothing I guess, to keep ash dust out of house.


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 29, 2013)

i wrote more above.
and as i said, one other member here had the overheating and shutting down issue too.
can't find hs post, but it definitely wasn't just one bad one i got.


----------



## titanracer (Nov 29, 2013)

titanracer said:


> It is, LOL! Has to be better than nothing I guess, to keep ash dust out of house.


 Like somebody has already posted earlier, they are not going to vacuum like a shop vacuum.


----------



## rayttt (Nov 29, 2013)

If you want a decent as vacuum heres a pretty good one for like 70 bucks

http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/?q=powersmith ash&searchSubmit.x=0&searchSubmit.y=0

heres a tread about it when I bought mine


https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ash-vacuum-great-price-just-bought-one.116536/#post-1567920


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 29, 2013)

it (hearth country) is utterly useless imo.
i switched to my old old old , shop vac and was delighted.
it's so old they don't even make hepa filters for it.
but i have an enclosed front porch and the door is right by the stove.
i just leave the vac out there and shut the door with just the gap the hose leaves.
i really don't get hardly any ash out there either.
i'm in the third season with it and perfectly happy.


i would suggest a different vac. they can be had for similar money. or my personal choice would be a shop vac with a hepa filter.

good luck.


----------



## Countryboymo (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a shop vac with a pleated filter that is washable and it works great and does not pass dust.  I do know that the stove has to be cold not just cool before any vacuuming and also know that some ash vacs blow dust also and an ash vac is not made to suck hot coals or embers and should be set outside same as a shop vac for awhile.


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 30, 2013)

found the other guy's post about the hearth country-
from this thread  
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ash-vacuum-recommendation.99987/

"The Village Idiot said: ↑
Bought this one locally a couple of months ago here in Canada. Think I paid $159 for it. HEPA filter so small that it plugs up after about 10-12 minutes of use. Unit got so hot once that the thermo-shutoff kicked in. Had to wait 12-15 minutes for a cool-down before I could resume my job of vacuuming the stove. Ordered the PowerSmith ash vac through Amazon. They're out of stock, but I am waiting it out 'til they get more and pre-purchased it. This one is a waste of money."


----------



## rayttt (Nov 30, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> found the other guy's post about the hearth country-
> from this thread
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ash-vacuum-recommendation.99987/
> 
> ...





Amazon whats close to a hundred...fleetfarm has it for 70

http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/?q=powersmith+ash&searchSubmit.x=0&searchSubmit.y=0


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 30, 2013)

rayttt said:


> Amazon whats close to a hundred...fleetfarm has it for 70
> 
> http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/?q=powersmith ash&searchSubmit.x=0&searchSubmit.y=0



great price.
several folks here have bought that one and say they are happy with it.


----------



## PutnamJct (Nov 30, 2013)

What Briansol said times two!!

*No way should you use a central vac system on a pellet stove! You are potentially mixing warm ash and God knows what else that can/will burn your house down. 

Please, clean out your system and go get a real ash vac today. *

PS I will never get why people install stoves that cost thousands of dollars, buy thousands of dollars worth of fuel each year and then go cheap on the vacuum. Warm/Hot ashes and paper filters and/or plastic vacuum cleaners don't mix. Is it really worth the potential fire to save a couple of hundred bucks buying the right equipment? Look at the destruction a house fire can cause in life and property and ask yourself again why you went cheap on a critical part of your heating system.......


----------



## The Ds (Nov 30, 2013)

Shop Vac, HEPA filter, drywall bag = good to go!


----------



## notch (Nov 30, 2013)

GeHmTS said:


> can I use a normal vacuum cleaner or should I buy an ash vac?



My answers would be yes and yes. You can use any vac to clean out the ash. Your results will vary. For two years I have used an Oreck canister that is exactly the same as this one ( http://www.homedepot.com/p/Oreck-Commercial-Canister-Vacuum-BB900DGR/203563240#.UpnpBSdqFyU ) except that I paid $20 for it at Ocean State Junk Lot. It had a paper bag and a paper pleated exhaust filter and I never had a dust problem. I'd reuse the same paper bag for about 5 cleanings, then replace it. The only problem was that the motor would overheat if I ran it too long towards the end of the cleaning when the bag was getting full. I learned to just run it in stages, brushing the exchanger and venting in between. This year, I succumbed to the allure of a true ash vac when fellow inmate domenick posted up the great deal on Fleet Farm ($59 shipped for the Powersmith). Still waiting for it, but hoping the improved suction and lack of overheating will make the weekly job a bit easier. Certainly won't be any less dust. 

Any vacuum with a paper-based filter will catch fire if you vacuum up embers, so just wait for the embers in the burn pot to go out. I stir up the burn pot and then put my stove in "test" mode to operate the combustion fan - if sparks fly, I wait a while longer.

Bottom line that any vacuum can do the job, it just depends on how much dust you can tolerate, how quick and easy you want the job to be, and how much $ you have to allocate.


----------



## Margo (Nov 30, 2013)

I've just used a designated shop vac which lives outside. I do have to make sure its really clean or it does blow dust. I saw an ash vac at Home Depot for $30 it was small but I think it would be ok. Has anyone tried this one I don't think it even had a brand label on it.


----------



## GeHmTS (Nov 30, 2013)

PutnamJct said:


> What Briansol said times two!!
> 
> *No way should you use a central vac system on a pellet stove! You are potentially mixing warm ash and God knows what else that can/will burn your house down.
> 
> Please, clean out your system and go get a real ash vac today. *



Point is well taken and much appreciated.  I'm glad I came to the site, otherwise, I could have made a serious mistake.  I have some decent recommendations now to consider, and I'll *never* use my central vac system again for cleaning out my stove, not even for cold ash!


----------

